# Ligonier Conference - Who's Going?



## ReformationArt (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm heading out Wed. for the annual Ligonier Conference in Orlando:
Ligonier Ministries | National Conference

I'm excited not only because is this the first large conference I've ever been to, but also I am going to have a Reformation Art table in the bookstore! 

Are any PB members going to be there? If so, come by and see me. Apparently, we're going to be the first table if you go to the right when you enter the bookstore.


----------

